# eggs!



## effy (Sep 21, 2010)

Hi Hi!

Just thought I would share with you my second breeding attempt is going great! It is with two different bettas this time, blue HMs, in the same set up, 40l lots of plants. 

I bought the female yesterday from a friend of mine that breeds bettas. Put her in the breeding tank the same day, and as soon as she saw the male she got vertical bars! She was already fat with eggs.

About 2 hours ago I released her, (the male didn’t have much of a nest but I have been told that if he isn't building one, releasing the female might encourage him) and 10 minutes later they were embracing! They are still going, and there are lots of eggs. Somehow he has managed to find space for the eggs in his virtually nonexistent bubblenest. 

I'm so excited!! 

Pics to follow


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

Congrats.......I had a male that would just put a bubble or two around the eggs and let them float until after they completed the spawn and then he would gather them all up and make a nice nest for them. Had one that just let the eggs float all over the tank too and still had a pretty good clutch survive......good luck...can't wait for pic.....


----------



## luv2run21 (Aug 17, 2010)

I hope it goes well... good luck!!!


----------



## effy (Sep 21, 2010)

This is my male, Sulley










This is Sulley eyeing up the female, unnamed










This is them embracing! 

My male is making some bubbles now and the the female has been removed. He hasn't noticed that he has some eggs sitting on the floor yet. There is about 8. Should he eventually notice them? This is way too exciting. Shame I have to leave him to it soon to go for my Sunday dinner!


----------



## BettaGirl290 (Jul 29, 2010)

*sighs* thats a miracle.... cries sadly.


----------



## effy (Sep 21, 2010)

Update- Sulley is being such a good daddy! Picking up the eggs and putting them in the nest. I can't wait till I get home from work when they are due to start hatching


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm glad that everything is going well.


----------



## effy (Sep 21, 2010)

update- I have fry!!! No idea how many, but they are there, yolk sacks n all  It's so cute watching them fall out of the nest and the dad just collecting them up! going to see if i can get pictures


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Congrats! It's nice to see someone start out right with nice fish.


----------



## BettaGirl290 (Jul 29, 2010)

i miss my Fiona...... she loved Ritotini to death.... dont make a joke out of it. RIP Fiona


----------



## effy (Sep 21, 2010)

...okay

update- there are a few fry learning to swim under the nest  it's so cute the daddy is watching them ready to catch them when they get tired! I got food ready. might put a bit in tonight and see if it gets eaten, then do a water change tomorrow morning  I still have no idea how many fry there are!


----------



## BettaGirl290 (Jul 29, 2010)

i wanna fry! XD they will look so beautiful....


----------



## Bettacaleb (Jul 4, 2010)

Congratulations on the fry!


----------



## effy (Sep 21, 2010)

thanks guys!

so i have a question. the fry are now free swimming, and i have microworm to feed them. question is, how can i be sure they will get to eat the microworm? surely in such a big space it is unlikely they will find them, also with the plants in there too?


----------



## brandonwlee (Jun 22, 2009)

Hi Effy, 
to get more chances of the fry finding the MWorms, you may lower the water level, and feed more Mworms to them, but be careful not too overfeed as uneaten worms will cloud the water and its real hard to do a water change without 'sucking' up the tiny fry.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Thats why I only use BBS and I don't bother with other cultures. It lets me see them so I don't suck them up. I realy only do a few actual siphonings during the first month. The rest of the time I put an airstone at the end and let it drain water. It works a lot better.


----------



## brandonwlee (Jun 22, 2009)

bbs is a better choice in nutrition, but for novice breeders you need to get only the newly hatched bbs to feed the 1st day fry, if you fail to estimate the hatching and leave the bbs for too long say another day the bbs will lose its nutritional value and may grow a bit large to fit into the tiny mouths of the tiny fries. anyway breeding is hard at first and you have to adjust all variables to suit your own environment and style. thats where most breeders have their own experiences.anyway the more spawns you breed, the easier it will become, just don't give up trying.


----------



## PeggyJ (Oct 15, 2010)

Beautiful fish! I have eggs too... but the daddy is an egg eater and I took him out last night before I went to bed. I hope they'll hatch without him. I have had him eat two batches..and one batch had fungus. This time I have added pimafix.. '_sigh'..._ I guess it is trial and error... Mostly errors on my part so far.


----------



## leeb62 (Oct 22, 2010)

Grats those offspring will be beautiful!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Methyline blue helps to prevent the eggs from fungusing.


----------



## PeggyJ (Oct 15, 2010)

Yes... but I couldnt find any locally.. guess I'll have to order it online if the Pimafix doesnt do the job. One of the local fish stores told me one of his Betta breeders swears by it.


----------



## effy (Sep 21, 2010)

update- I have been collecting fry photos over the last few weeks. I will put them up this evening when I get home for you all. They are so big now! My most recent reliable count is 16 fry. When they sit in front of the filter (which is black) I can see a hint of blue in their anal fins. I am still feeding microworm, but weaning them on to more hiraki first bites in the hope that this will prepare them for moving on to grated frozen foods (mixed) which I will start feeding them at the end of this week. So yea, pictures to follow this evening  (maybe afternoon for you guys over the sea!)


----------



## PeggyJ (Oct 15, 2010)

Pimafix doesnt work very well.... guess i'll have to try something else.


----------



## effy (Sep 21, 2010)

Bloat!?

One of my fish babies has bloat, I think. He/She has a massive belly that doesnt look like its full of food! Obviously I want to treat him/her but I dont want to risk upseting any of the others... 
Should I do an extra large water change and treat the tank incase its something in the water? 
should I isolate the ill fish? The only way I can do this is to set him/her up in a non-cycled treated water tank that would would have heater and a filter... help?


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Depends. Any fry over 2 1/2 weeks are strong enough for a move. Anyway you can seperate him if you want. Or..usually what I do is get a plastic cup. Cup the fry, and float him in the tank. I avoid feeding him/her for a day or two depending on age.


----------



## brandonwlee (Jun 22, 2009)

its best to isolate the fish in a much smaller tank as to make changing water easier. make sure to give the fish good food and clean water. as long as the fish is active , the situation will improve.


----------

